# In Ego-Shootern gefühlte Größe der Spielfigur eines Kindes



## Gast20180619 (3. Mai 2016)

*In Ego-Shootern gefühlte Größe der Spielfigur eines Kindes*

Ich möche mal ein Thema ansprechen, worüber ich noch nirgends etwas gelesen habe. Ich hätte dazu gerne eure Meinung gehört. Es geht darum, daß ich in vielen Ego-Shootern die Wahrnehmung habe, daß meine Spielfigur die Größe eines Kindes hat.  Z.B. befinden sich die Türklinken, die Schlüssellöcher, die Stuhllehnen, Lichtschalter usw. auf meiner virtuellen Augenhöhe.  Besonders deutlich ist das bei den Unreal-Engine Spielen, wie z.B. Unreal 2 oder der Bioshock-Serie. Dort schleift meine Waffe fast auf dem Boden, ich blicke kaum über die nächsten Treppenstufen. In Half-Life 2 ist es dagegen richtig, ich blicke auf diese Objekte herunter. Das vermittelt mir ein normales Gefühl für meine Größe. Woran liegt das, ist das von den Entwicklern gewünscht oder läßt es sich nicht anders programmieren? Und ja, bei mir klemmt die Kriech-Taste nicht...


----------



## ThourNation (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: In Ego-Shootern gefühlte Größe der Spielfigur eines Kindes*

Ich persönlich habe das noch nicht bemerkt und bin der Meinung das in BF4 (mein meist gespieltes Spiel) die Größe passt, doch ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich in anderen Ego Spielen auch manchmal den Eindruck hatte, dass man zu klein ist, aber ich schätze das ist auch subjektiv und von Spieler zu Spieler unabhängig.


----------



## netheral (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: In Ego-Shootern gefühlte Größe der Spielfigur eines Kindes*

Konnte ich bisher auch ehrlichgesagt noch nicht beobachten. HL2 hatte für mich aber auch ein sehr angenehmes Spielgefühl, genau wie die meisten Spiele, die auf der Source Engine funktionieren. In CS:GO findet ich es z.B. optimal, auch wenn da natürlich Objekte wie Türklinken meist keine Rolle spielen. In HL2 fühlte ich mich interessanterweise größer als im RL.

Vielleicht bin ich auch beim Spielen einfach zu sehr mit anderen Aspekten beschäftigt als dass es mir aufgefallen wäre. Vielleicht kommt es aber auch auf die eigene Größe bzw. das eigene Körpergefühl an. Ich bin jetzt nicht sonderlich groß sondern mit ca. 1,78 Metern eher im Mittelfeld, daher nehme ich das vielleicht einfach nicht so wahr.

Ich denke, dass in den meisten Spielen schon die Objekte normale Relationen haben. Aber vielleicht ist die Sicht dann einfach etwas niedriger als z.B. in HL2.

Das fände ich - zumindest für nicht kompetitive Spiele (in denen könnte es Vor- oder Nachteile bedeuten, wenn man z.B. Gegner eher sehen kann etc.) - interessant: Wenn man seine Größe da einstellen könnte und die Sicht sich dem anpasst. Da wäre ich aber sonst eher nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## ThourNation (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: In Ego-Shootern gefühlte Größe der Spielfigur eines Kindes*

Stimmt, dass des Irgendwie mit der eigenen Größe zusammenhängen könnte wär möglich. Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass Spieleentwickler die Spielergröße manchmal extra kleiner machen, damit die Gegner einem Größer und gefährlicher erscheinen ist aber nur so ein gedanke.


----------



## Gast20180619 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: In Ego-Shootern gefühlte Größe der Spielfigur eines Kindes*

Hallo! Ich habe nach einer Pause jetzt erst wieder in mein Thema reingesehen. In Battlefield und Call of Duty ist die Größe in Ordnung (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Oft empfinde ich die Spieleransicht in deen Unreal Engine Spieler zu niedrig. Bei dem neuen Doom fällt es mir auch auf. Das hat nichts mit meiner realen Größe zu tun  Wenn ich mal passende Bilder habe, setzte ich sie hier rein.


----------

